# Bonding with an older GSD



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Hopefully I am in the right forum topic area and if not - Moderators please move this to the appropriate forum.


My husband and I are obtaining a 1.5 year old GSD in February. I have only had puppies in the past - many of them as I am in the "senior" catagory 


This is our first time to get an older dog instead of a puppy and also our very first GSD. We have always had Westies and recently I had a border terrior (benji dog) for the past 15 years. 


I am wondering how easily the GSD's bond to new owners at that age. Needless to say we have already fallen in love with him just looking at his pictures and I am such a dog lover. This is the main reason I love my job as a postal courier because I get to meet and greet all of the dogs on my route and they all come running up to me when they see me and the jeep. Strange dogs feel really at ease with me.

Are GSD's slow to bond with new owners or does this happen fairly easily. I know each dog is different but what I guess I am wanting to know is what the "typical" is for this particular breed.

Thanks!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

At 1.5 years, he is still very much a puppy. At least my GSDs were at that age. Honestly I've never had a problem with a dog bonding to me, no matter what the age or breed. I've brought home a 13 year old Doberman, and a 7 year old Italian Greyhound.

My shepherds aren't very "touchy feely" or kissy, compared to other breeds that I've had. That might be something that you're used to in your other dogs that might not be present in a GSD.


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

dogfaeries said:


> At 1.5 years, he is still very much a puppy. At least my GSDs were at that age. Honestly I've never had a problem with a dog bonding to me, no matter what the age or breed. I've brought home a 13 year old Doberman, and a 7 year old Italian Greyhound.
> 
> My shepherds aren't very "touchy feely" or kissy, compared to other breeds that I've had. That might be something that you're used to in your other dogs that might not be present in a GSD.


Thanks so much for the response! He has been described as "friendly, affectionate, and playful". It is hard for me to imagine a dog that size at 1.5 years old as still being so much a puppy but I do understand that they are slow to mature.


I am just so excited and can hardly wait for him to come into our lives! I have already purchased 2 large orthopedic dog beds and need to get one more. One for the living room, the bedroom, and of course the back of my jeep.

Although I describe us as being "senior" my husband and I are very physically active and living here in Utah we are surrounded by mountains and have a seasonal cabin which we are looking to covert to a year round cabin for next winter. I think he is going to love it here in the mountains as much as we do.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

By the title of your thread, I envisioned an 8 year old GSD. 1.5 year is just starting his career as a GSD, barely past the puppy stuff. He is an adolescent. He may be cuddly and all of that good stuff but it's best to lay down the rules from the very start. I cannot imagine that he will have trouble bonding with you when he is well imprinted on people. He will be a great project. Enjoy!


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> By the title of your thread, I envisioned an 8 year old GSD. 1.5 year is just starting his career as a GSD, barely past the puppy stuff. He is an adolescent. He may be cuddly and all of that good stuff but it's best to lay down the rules from the very start. I cannot imagine that he will have trouble bonding with you when he is well imprinted on people. He will be a great project. Enjoy!



Obedience is important to us as we will be hiking, etc. where the dog will be able to be off leash so he needs to mind us and come back when called, etc. Also when you have a big dog you want them to not jump up on people, etc. and since the breed is intimidating to so many people - the fact that you have a well behaved GSD will make others feel more comfortable being around him. 


My husband has always been the more strict parent  but I am going to have to mend my ways and be the leader.


So many things to learn and I am ever so thankful for this site. I have been lurking for weeks now and just now feeling more comfortable about posting.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> By the title of your thread, I envisioned an 8 year old GSD.


LOL -- me too. I was about to share stories of elderly foster dogs who came to me having always lived as yard dogs in bad circumstances, without any comforts or kindness....and bonded as deeply as any dogs I've ever known. 

In rescue, we'd think of 1.5 y.o. as "young." Bonding is no problem....easier than a puppy to me, because the attention span is longer. They're still sponges at that age, absorbing everything...with a little boundary testing thrown in!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Congratulations on your new dog!

He is indeed still a puppy. Maturation rates vary among the various types of GSDs, West German Showline vs West German Workingline vs East German vs Czech vs American and any combination thereof. I think the American lines mature at the fastest rate, but I could be wrong.

In any case, the PP was correct. A year and a half old dog is a youngster. Many GSDs are not fully mature until age three, even later for some bloodlines.

Slow maturation can be a good thing and selectively bred for. GSDs tend to grow really fast, which puts enormous stress on their joints. Slowing that process down spares those joints.

Your boy may still grow and fill out after you get him.

As for bonding. There is huge variability. Each dog is different in their need for independence. But, GSDs bond like no other. Their original purpose was to literally be shepherds, which meant having to keep close watch not only on the flock, but also on the shepherd, waiting for commands. 

I've never seen age as a factor in bonding. I've been in GSDs since 1991 and have had only one dog with whom I just could not bond. Got him at eight weeks. He's just screwy. Fortunately, my husband has bonded with him.

A few months ago, we took in an eight year old female GSD. We bonded nearly instantly. She fit into our lives seamlessly.

So, don't worry. You and your dog will bond! Obedience training will strengthen that bond immensely. Enjoy your new companion!


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Magwart said:


> LOL -- me too. I was about to share stories of elderly foster dogs who came to me having always lived as yard dogs in bad circumstances, without any comforts or kindness....and bonded as deeply as any dogs I've ever known.
> 
> In rescue, we'd think of 1.5 y.o. as "young." Bonding is no problem....easier than a puppy to me, because the attention span is longer. They're still sponges at that age, absorbing everything...with a little boundary testing thrown in!



I wasn't trying to be misleading :grin2: Being that this is the first dog not purchased as a "puppy" - it is an older dog in our minds. BTDT with the puppies - I told myself 15 years ago while raising 2 puppies at the same time that I would never do it again. I don't think I would have the energy to stay alert 24 hours a day with a young one at my age. I remember not getting much sleep back then as I was always on puppy watch waiting for them to have to pee again. With the job I have now - I need to get a good nights sleep.


My husband and I are on different schedules which is great. He gets up at 4:30 am - he can do the early morning walking. I rarely fall asleep before midnight (insomnia issues) so I can do the last pee break at night. Here I am wide awake at 11:30 pm and my husband has been sleeping for the past 3 hours


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

One thought...Patricia McConnell has a little booklet called "Age Has No Age Limit" that's a brief guide to adopting a non-puppy. It's available on Amazon, and her site. It's a very quick read, but it's a nice guide -- and she's a terrific PhD canine behaviorist. (Her book _The Other End of the Leash _should be on every dog owner's shelf. It's a classic!)

Adopting a Dog Book | Dog Training Book | Patricia McConnell


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

You'll have no problem bonding with an older dog  I adopted a 3 yo and feel so much more bonded to him than I was to the GSD I got as an 8 week old puppy. And now I just brought home a 6 year old shepherd, she's a bit timid but def getting there


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Our first shepherd- Karat was 2 years old when we got him it took a real few weeks to bond and to get to know each other. He came right in the car with us and willingly came home but soon missed his owners who would stop by to vist (3 visits total every few weeks)in the beginning to see how he was doing. We were his third home so I know it had to be tough to give over his heart. The last visit though our shepherd barely acknowledged them and was the last visit. I'm not surprised they wanted to make sure he was happy. We just did fun things together and made sure he felt comfortable and loved. He was not a touchy feely kissy dog never was but still was a big baby deep down in all the serious exterior. Growing up we adopted many dogs and most of them were adults of all ages never had a problem bonding. On this forum the talk about a two week shutdown period. I have not heard of before but can see it is very beneficial. Shut down period where no pressures no contact with anyone but the dogs new family. There is more about the shut down period on this forum in the search section. I do highly recommend it. I copied one of the links down be low. 


Search 
Home Forums Active Topics New Posts Gallery Tools 
Get Premium User CP Log Out 
Welcome, Jenny720. You last visited: Yesterday at 07:49 PM Your Notifications 13 Subscriptions 

German Shepherd Dog Forums > Training & Behavior of the GSD > Training Theory & Methods > 2 week shut down questions! 
Reply 





* 
LinkBack 
Thread Tools 
Search this Thread 
Rate Thread 
post #1 of 8 (permalink) 
Old 09-24-2015, 03:03 PM Thread Starter 
Athena'sMom 
Senior Member
*

*
Join Date: Jan 2014
Location: Indiana
Posts: 400 

2 week shut down questions! 

Okay I have read a bunch of old articles but I still have a question.
I brought Titus home Sunday night. Titus lived with his breeder as he was the pick of the litter but she decided to retire. Titus has been a working dog with livestock, outdoor only dog. Fast forward to my home. My dogs are pampered family pets. 
So the crate is all new to him. He fights to go inside the crate but once he is in, he lays down and is calm. Would you still suggest the two week crate or leash method with a dog that has been accustom to being out and having a job? I worry he will shut down more. 
He is crated while I am at work but when I get home I let him free. All he wants to do is lay at my feet His appetite is not what is should be either. He nibbles but does not finish a meal. I want to integrate into my family and have him feel loved and secure.
Any advice would be amazing. He is a beautiful animal and I want him to be happy with his family! 
Like

Athena- Long Coat GSD -CGC
Sinister Black- GSD
Nemesis- GSD
Titus- GSD
Athena'sMom is offline Report Post * 
Quote Multi-Quote Quick Reply 
post #2 of 8 (permalink) 
Old 09-24-2015, 09:51 PM 
Mary Beth 
Crowned Member
*

*
Join Date: Apr 2010
Location: Pierre, South Dakota
Posts: 3,995 

I understood the 2 week shutdown to allow the dog to get used to his new home and environment without the stress of meeting lots of new people and other dogs. That to me, does not mean crating or leashing the dog for that period. I do agree with you that to do so, especially to your new dog who was used to an active outdoor life, could cause the dog to shut down. If you have a secure fenced-in yard with a shelter, perhaps you could leave the dog outside while you are at work. If your other dogs are loose inside the house, and the new dog get along with them, perhaps, you can let him be loose also. Or block off one room with a dog gate for the new dog. I would take him for walks with your other dogs. With exercise and outdoor actiivty, his appetite should improve. 
Like

Sting Chance von Gaard AKC GSD 2/8/2006 
Mary Beth is offline Report Post * 
Quote Multi-Quote Quick Reply 
post #3 of 8 (permalink) 
Old 09-25-2015, 09:49 AM 
Daisy&Lucky's Mom 
Crowned Member

*

*
Join Date: Apr 2011
Location: Ohio
Posts: 6,908 

Athena's Mom great question. Charlie our new rescue was used to be outside constantly. You and Marybeth both talked about what I think I was missing.Sounds like your Titus is also trying to adjust. 
Like

Daisy 11/26/99-7/25/12 
Miss Chevy Cruz - 1/25/2013-1/29/15 
Thunder -1/25/13 -7/25/15 
Lucky-GSD -Rescue -2/16/03 - 03-21-16 
Charlie- GSD-Rescue - 7-4-12 
Daisy&Lucky's Mom is offline Report Post * 
Quote Multi-Quote Quick Reply 
post #4 of 8 (permalink) 
Old 09-25-2015, 10:13 AM 
jschrest 
Master Member
*

*
Join Date: Jun 2015
Posts: 679 

My rescue was an outside only dog as well. She had (and still has) access outside via a doggy door, with a room to come into that is shut off from the rest of the house while I'm gone. 

I didn't do the two week shut down fully. She didn't meet other dogs or people, but I still took her outside for long walks. She went crazy without the exercise, and the first day being crated left her very very unhappy. As soon as I realized that, and have her access to the backyard at her will, she was happier by far! 

Is it possible to do the same? Install a doggy door so she can come and go, and block off that room from the rest of the house? My laundry room shuts off from the rest of the house with a door, and it's at the back of the house so the doggie door is installed in the back door. The laundry room is air conditioned, and her bed, toys (that she never plays with) and water dish are in the laundry room. 
Like
jschrest is offline Report Post * 
Quote Multi-Quote Quick Reply 
post #5 of 8 (permalink) 
Old 09-25-2015, 10:28 AM 
Jenny720 
Knighted Member
*

*
Join Date: Nov 2014
Posts: 3,135 

A room that could be blocked off would be best for now until he has adjusted. If left freedom of the hole house would heighten his anxiety and cause further shutdown. 



Jenny720 is invisible Report Post * 
Quote Multi-Quote Quick Reply 
post #6 of 8 (permalink) 
Old 09-25-2015, 10:39 AM 
Kyleigh 
Knighted Member
*

*
Join Date: Oct 2012
Location: Ontario
Posts: 2,017 

There was a thread on here about 2 years ago about the two week shutdown. There was also a lot of controversy around it. 

The gist of it was mainly for rescue dogs. The purpose was to give them a solid two weeks of just observing their new environment, feeling the vibes in the house, seeing, smelling and hearing everything that goes on around the house. 

A lot of people thought it meant that the dog was crated for two weeks straight - which is not the case. BUT, if you have other dogs in the house, the "rescue" was in the crate in the living room while the other dogs got a chance to sniff, greet (one at a time) and check out the new dog. This also gave the rescue dog a chance to sniff, greet and check out who he would be living with. 

The rescue dog would also be "attached" to the owner, by leash, and follow them around the house to see what it's all about. Depending on circumstances (i.e. aggression, other dogs, etc.) it was modified to ensure that everyone was safe. 

The two week shut down did NOT encourage walks anywhere but just to keep the dog in the house or the backyard. 

There was some controversy about this as well - exercise being a concern, and another issue was people that don't have backyards. 

Walking in early morning / later in the evening seemed to be the optimal solution. The purpose was to not put any stress on the rescue dog until it had a chance to settle down. 

The 2-week shutdown was brought up in one post because so many people were bringing their new "rescues" out to meet all their friends, family, neighbours, dogs, etc. and there were a lot of negative reactions from the rescue. Everyone wanted to show off their new dog - but it was causing so much stress on the dog that some of them bit, showed aggression to their new owner, became destructive, etc. 

If you search for two week shut down on this site, you will definitely find some threads that will cover more information than I have provided here. 

Personally, I think it's a great idea to limit what the "rescue" comes in contact with for the first couple of weeks. There is ZERO bond with "you" and this dog. He will NOT look to you for guidance during the first couple of days that you have him, because he doesn't have a clue who you are, what you are going to do, and how you are going to react. IMO, so much damage can be done to the dog (and those in its environment) by traipsing it all over the place when there is no bond at all. 

IMO, give the dog a chance to bond with you, then start out slow. You also need to see what this dog is capable of (or not), how he's going to react (or not) and what he's going to react to (or not!) 
Like

Marion’s Zoo-Kyleigh, Raylan-cat, Echo-TAG, 
Kyleigh is offline Report Post * 
Quote Multi-Quote Quick Reply 
post #7 of 8 (permalink) 
Old 09-25-2015, 12:27 PM 
Daisy&Lucky's Mom 
Crowned Member

*

*
Join Date: Apr 2011
Location: Ohio
Posts: 6,908 

KylieghI havent taken Charlie anywhere but the vetsand we havent had company other then our son however tonight my SIL and her family (two people total are coming over ).they want to meet our new girl. I think that violates the two week shutdown ideal. I hate to keep her in the basement all night or in the crate. Really does not like the crate but tolereates it. Kind of like Titus. 
Like

Daisy 11/26/99-7/25/12 
Miss Chevy Cruz - 1/25/2013-1/29/15 
Thunder -1/25/13 -7/25/15 
Lucky-GSD -Rescue -2/16/03 - 03-21-16 
Charlie- GSD-Rescue - 7-4-12 
Daisy&Lucky's Mom is offline Report Post * 
Quote Multi-Quote Quick Reply 
post #8 of 8 (permalink) 
Old 09-25-2015, 01:39 PM 
Kyleigh 
Knighted Member
*

*
Join Date: Oct 2012
Location: Ontario
Posts: 2,017 

Daisy & Lucky's Mom ... LOL ... I have no comment on what you guys are doing, I was just trying to fill in some of the blanks the OP had ... with a bit of an explanation as to what it was about!!!

And yeah, it would, but I didn't necessarily agree with everything about it either LOL ... I was just writing what everyone talked about 2 years ago!!!!

Have fun with Charlie! 
Like

Marion’s Zoo-Kyleigh, Raylan-cat, Echo-TAG, 
Kyleigh is offline Report Post * 
Quote Multi-Quote Quick Reply 

Reply


Quick Reply 
Message:













* 




Drag and Drop File Upload
Drag files here to attach! 
Upload Progress: 

Options
Show your signature
Quote message in reply? 



« Previous Thread | Next Thread » 




Forum Jump


Posting Rules 
*
You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts

BB code is On
Smilies are On
code is On
HTML code is Off
Trackbacks are On
Pingbacks are On
Refbacks are On

Forum Rules



Premium Vendor Showcase

Recent Discussions
10
Bonding with an older GSD 
Today 09:52 AM by Jenny720 
2
Go to first new post Meet my puppy :) 
Today 09:48 AM by RZZNSTR 
4
Go to first new post Poor Boy, I would Love... 
Today 09:48 AM by sebrench 
13
Go to first new post Puppy talking back 
Today 09:14 AM by Stephens 
16
20 Attachment(s) 
Go to first new post Normal stool then turns... 
Today 09:06 AM by carmspack 
9
Go to first new post Senior GSD unable to... 
Today 09:06 AM by kdesai 
3
Go to first new post Engagement with food 
Today 08:53 AM by islanddog 
6
2 Attachment(s) 
Go to first new post 9 Month Male OFA Prelims... 
Today 08:53 AM by zetti 
42
968 Attachment(s) 
Looking For Reputable... 
Today 08:46 AM by lhczth 
1
Go to first new post Crate/yard situation -... 
Today 08:18 AM by cloudpump 

*


Contact Us |Advertise | German Shepherds : German Shepherd Dog Forums | Archive | Privacy Statement | Top 



Terms of Use


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Magwart said:


> LOL -- me too. I was about to share stories of elderly foster dogs who came to me having always lived as yard dogs in bad circumstances, without any comforts or kindness....and bonded as deeply as any dogs I've ever known.
> 
> In rescue, we'd think of 1.5 y.o. as "young." Bonding is no problem....easier than a puppy to me, because the attention span is longer. They're still sponges at that age, absorbing everything...with a little boundary testing thrown in!


and they have badder control.


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> and they have badder control.



:grin2: Yep that is a good thing!


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> Our first shepherd- Karat was 2 years old when we got him it took a real few weeks to bond and to get to know each other. He came right in the car with us and willingly came home but soon missed his owners who would stop by to vist (3 visits total every few weeks)in the beginning to see how he was doing. We were his third home so I know it had to be tough to give over his heart. The last visit though our shepherd barely acknowledged them and was the last visit. I'm not surprised they wanted to make sure he was happy. We just did fun things together and made sure he felt comfortable and loved. He was not a touchy feely kissy dog never was but still was a big baby deep down in all the serious exterior. Growing up we adopted many dogs and most of them were adults of all ages never had a problem bonding. On this forum the talk about a two week shutdown period. I have not heard of before but can see it is very beneficial. Shut down period where no pressures no contact with anyone but the dogs new family. There is more about the shut down period on this forum in the search section. I do highly recommend it. I copied one of the links down be low.



I read the entire "shut down" thread and I am just amazed at all of the information that is on this board. I totally agree with everything that has been said regarding this. I am also educating myself on separation anxiety through this board.


I talked to my husband last night as we are both planning on taking a week off of work when the dog arrives that we need to during that time slowly leave the house so that we don't drop a bomb on him that we are not home all day long and that we do work. So leave for 30 min .....come back for awhile......leave for an hour......it totally makes sense.


I have never been a fan of dog parks. My border terrier loved people but was very timid around dogs. I never forced the issue with her as that was just how she was. So when walking I would go in another direction if I saw a dog approaching. She never wanted to play with other dogs....she just wanted to be around people.

So yes....we will take the dog out for runs and walks but heck we are 2 min away from the mountains and open fields where we live that we don't have to go to a dog park to get exercise. I see no reason to drag the new dog to every place the first week or so to meet people. I totally agree the dog needs to chill out for a couple of weeks. I don't do well when "overloaded" physically or mentally so I get the fact that he could be totally overwhelmed and over stimulated if we don't take it nice and easy and don't make a ton of demands right off the bat. I see the first couple of weeks as him getting to know us and us getting to know him.

This is so exciting! :happyboogie:


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

MayzieGSD said:


> You'll have no problem bonding with an older dog  I adopted a 3 yo and feel so much more bonded to him than I was to the GSD I got as an 8 week old puppy. And now I just brought home a 6 year old shepherd, she's a bit timid but def getting there



I am going to LOVE this dog. Not worried about me bonding with him but was more worried about him bonding with me. I know that sounds odd since dogs typically love me. Getting this dog is so important to me for so many different reasons that I would be devastated if for some weird unknown reason he didn't bond with us. I guess because he is older and has been in 2 different homes - breeder's home - trainer's home - and now us that I thought it might be more difficult on his end. I get worried that he will be missing his other people too much since they are known to be so loyal to their owners. But since he is considered "young" (just learned that last night) that it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Magwart said:


> One thought...Patricia McConnell has a little booklet called "Age Has No Age Limit" that's a brief guide to adopting a non-puppy. It's available on Amazon, and her site. It's a very quick read, but it's a nice guide -- and she's a terrific PhD canine behaviorist. (Her book _The Other End of the Leash _should be on every dog owner's shelf. It's a classic!)
> 
> Adopting a Dog Book | Dog Training Book | Patricia McConnell


Thanks! I will check into those!


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

zetti said:


> Congratulations on your new dog!
> 
> He is indeed still a puppy. Maturation rates vary among the various types of GSDs, West German Showline vs West German Workingline vs East German vs Czech vs American and any combination thereof. I think the American lines mature at the fastest rate, but I could be wrong.
> 
> ...


Thanks Zetti - your words are very encouraging.

He is a Czech GSD so yes...he matures at a slower rate. I raised a thoroughbred/warmblood cross horse from the day she was born. They are known to have joint issues if they are overweight and grow too fast. I was constantly monitoring her weight and adjusting feed. She would have a growth spurt and get skinny so I would have to increase the feed - then she would settle down and I would have to cut it back until her next growth spurt. It was quite the ordeal adjusting her feed for the first 4 years of her life but the vet said I did a spectacular job keeping her weight right where it needed to be. Now we just deal with seasonal weight gain/loss.

Likewise I will adjust the GSD's food as needed to keep him in the correct weight (not by scale but by feel) and adjust according to amounts of exercise, etc.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I have no doubt he'll bond with you and your family! Do give him a week or two though, it may not be instantaneous, depending on the temperament of the dog. I had an 8 week old GSD puppy once who did not seem to bond with us for about 3-4 weeks. After that, you couldn't have asked for a more loyal or bonded dog. He had a very serious temperament though, even as a pup. 

I think you'll have a great experience with an older GSD---at 1.5 years old he'll be well out of the every 1-2 hour trips outside to potty-train and most of the adolescent willfulness should be over. Good luck with him! Keep us updated. And post some pictures when you get a chance!


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

sebrench said:


> I have no doubt he'll bond with you and your family! Do give him a week or two though, it may not be instantaneous, depending on the temperament of the dog. I had an 8 week old GSD puppy once who did not seem to bond with us for about 3-4 weeks. After that, you couldn't have asked for a more loyal or bonded dog. He had a very serious temperament though, even as a pup.
> 
> I think you'll have a great experience with an older GSD---at 1.5 years old he'll be well out of the every 1-2 hour trips outside to potty-train and most of the adolescent willfulness should be over. Good luck with him! Keep us updated. And post some pictures when you get a chance!


I only have 2 pictures of him so far. But once we get him we will be taking pictures non-stop!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow! Gorgeous dog!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Your dog is incredibly gorgeous it looks you guys are going to have quiet an adventure. My favorite color is sable gsd. just the color alone for some reason is extremely addicting. wishing you much fun and happiness with your new boy!!!!!


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> Your dog is incredibly gorgeous it looks you guys are going to have quiet an adventure. My favorite color is sable gsd. just the color alone for some reason is extremely addicting. wishing you much fun and happiness with your new boy!!!!!



Thanks so much. Now you know why we fell in love with him immediately! He has great breeding - something we were really concerned about with hip and DM issues so we looked for an import. Health was the most important thing to us when considering a GSD. Yes, temperament is also important.

Also having an 18 year old cat we didn't want to stress her out with a puppy so this is actually going to work best for us and our cat. Puppies are pests! I didn't want to shorten my cat's life by adding the stress of a puppy and since she is old she can't get around as quick as she did when we adopted her at 2 years of age.

Our lives are constantly changing! I would have never thought we would be here in Utah for another 3 years and that we would be buying a cabin up in the mountains. Everything is working out really great. I plan on retiring in the next year and my husband will be retiring in 3 years so we will have plenty of time to devote to our GSD.

I belong to a local jeep club so we will be going on many offroad trips and I already have a bed for the back of my jeep. He is going to love it when I take the doors and tops off - I do use a cargo net so he will be secure in the back of the jeep. Can't wait until I can post pictures of him in my jeep :grin2:


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

melissajancie said:


> I am going to LOVE this dog. Not worried about me bonding with him but was more worried about him bonding with me. I know that sounds odd since dogs typically love me. Getting this dog is so important to me for so many different reasons that I would be devastated if for some weird unknown reason he didn't bond with us. I guess because he is older and has been in 2 different homes - breeder's home - trainer's home - and now us that I thought it might be more difficult on his end. I get worried that he will be missing his other people too much since they are known to be so loyal to their owners. But since he is considered "young" (just learned that last night) that it shouldn't be an issue.


As I mentioned, our Lexi was eight when we got her. The first night, her owner dropped her off and left her, she did a lot of wandering around the house, a bit agitated.

By the second day, she had made herself at home. It was amazing how she just wove herself into our lives. She's very affectionate and loves a good cuddle.

My husband says she just 'melted' into our lives.

Don't overthink it. You new dog will fall in love with you naturally. GSDs are wired to love better than other dogs. Give him a week or two to settle and then start some basic obedience. That will do wonders for the dog/handler bond.


----------

